# This is so cool.



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd read about the honda robot Asimo before. This website has a bunch of video clips of what the little critter does. It's pretty cool. You need the flash player to view the videos (link on the site if you don't have it).

http://world.honda.com/HDTV/ASIMO/


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I want to see him on star trek as Data's older brother. LOL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL. I know, it's gonna take awhile for them to look/move well, but this one recognizes faces, motion, gestures, goes up and down stairs and the whole 9 yards. Of course their video of him jogging reminds me more of those people that pretend they're excercising, but hey, it will improve. I just want one in the house...especially if it could vaccum...and move furniture...lol.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont forget having him get you somthing to drink from the fridge.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

nahhh, I'm not that lazy. I like being in the kitchen...just not the rest of "housework".


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmmmm. How about yardwork? I bet he would be a good lawnmower.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well he wouldn't get bored with it...push push push, see fence, turn, push push push. Yah, wouldn't be a bad deal.


----------



## boomersic (Feb 15, 2007)

funny, and cool!


----------

